# Test tren eq cycle????



## seasiders (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi there guys, 

Might possibly need a bit of guidance, Im about to start my 3rd cycle, I have Test E tren E EQ masteron and dbol at hand.

I was thinking of running 

week 1-3 Dbol 50mg ed
week 1-8 tren E 400mg/wk
week 1-12 test E 500mg/wk
week 1-14 eq 600mg/wk
week 13-15 masteron 200mg/wk

Do you think it is worth throwing the EQ or not?? I have had very mixed reports and many people saying its a waste of time.

I have nolva at hand, for PCT. Wasnt sure about the HCG as I never used it, I dont think id need it is as tren and masteron are both androgenic.


Stats 5ft8 86kg 13% BF.

Your help would be greatfully recieved


----------



## mr intensity (Mar 24, 2010)

seasiders said:


> Hi there guys,
> 
> Might possibly need a bit of guidance, Im about to start my 3rd cycle, I have Test E tren E EQ masteron and dbol at hand.
> 
> ...





1st 8 weeks sustanon or test e 500mg/week + 225mg tren/week(75 mg eod)
2nd 8 weeks sustanon or test e 750mg/week + 300mg eq/week+dball(last 4 weeks)
  10mg tamoxifen citrate every other day...

post cycle therapy
start after 2 weeks of stopping all steroids
2000iu HcG everyother day in 10 days( total 5 shots)
100mg clomiphene citrate every day for 15 days
0.5 mg arimidex for next 15 days


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 24, 2010)

mr intensity said:


> 1st 8 weeks sustanon or test e 500mg/week + 225mg tren/week(75 mg eod)
> 2nd 8 weeks sustanon or test e 750mg/week + 300mg eq/week+dball(last 4 weeks)
> 10mg tamoxifen citrate every other day...
> 
> ...



This is *FAR* from sound advice.  

You are on the right track though, a bit more complicated than it needs to be, but not by far.  Post your age and AAS experience (what did you run in the past?) and I'll try and help you out.  

/V


----------



## seasiders (Mar 24, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> This is *FAR* from sound advice.
> 
> You are on the right track though, a bit more complicated than it needs to be, but not by far. Post your age and AAS experience (what did you run in the past?) and I'll try and help you out.
> 
> /V


 
Hi Victor, 

Yes I agree this is far from sound advice. 

27 years old, Past cycles over last 2 years 

Test E only Week 1-12 500mg/wk

2nd cycle 


Test E 1-8 weeks 500mg/wk
Tren E 1-8 weeks 400mg/wk
Weeks 1-3 Dbol 50mg/wk

I had to cut the 2nd cycle short due to work commitments. Both cycles I run Nolva at 20mg ed for 2 weeks 1 week after last pin.

Both cycles had good gains. 1st cycle about 8lb lbm. The 2nd cycle I put on approx 14lb lbm and was only 8 weeks long. The dbol was good as it seemed to have effect instantly where as without it it took a few weeks to see progress. The tren gave me immense strength and seemed to cut well too which was a bonus. No real sides either.

Cheers


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 25, 2010)

You have a lot of gear listed up there, too much isn't always better and I don't suggest using it all at once.  Mast is usually good for those who are all ready in the single digit BF% numbers, save it for when you run a clean cutting cycle next time around, IMHO.

I like longer cycles, so I'm going to use 14 weeks as an example.  In regard to the tren, I usually run it for a long time…probably longer than I should.  Your test dose should also be higher than your EQ dose.  Either way, I'd suggest running the tren towards the middle/end of the cycle, instead of up front. 

My suggestion:

1-5 dbol 50mg ed
1-14 test enan 600mg ew
1-14 EQ 500mg ew
7-14 tren enan 300mg ew (start low if you never used tren, I suggest ace for a first time)

Run an AI during your cycle, 15 days during PCT isn't going to cut it.  I'd suggest that if you run an AI, set the nolva aside and take some proviron instead.  About 50mg ED should do it.  Keep the nolva on hand just incase of a gyno breakout.  I'm not a fan of nolva.

If you want to avoid testicular atrophy, take your HCG during your cycle, not during PCT.  If you take it during your cycle, I suggest a dose of 800iu-1000iu ew, 2X a week.  If you take it during PCT, your balls will shrink, but will come back to size quicker.

I would rather use clomid instead of nolva for PCT.  First two days, 200mg ed.  Then 100/75/50/50.  Be sure to taper off the clomid (or nolva should you decide to use it).  Start about 2 weeks after your last shot.  

Lastly, I would in no way recommend a cycle like this to a first time user.  Especially with tren, I always suggest that your run tren ace first so you can see how your body reacts to it so you can later gauge an tren enan dose.

/V


----------



## downtown (Mar 25, 2010)

Test E: 1200mgs  EW 1-20
Tren E: 600mgs EW 2-18
EQ: 900mgs  EW 1-20

Alternating between, drol, dbol, and winny.  peptides when nessecary.

This is my current cycle, My favorite combo for dieting down.  This helps preserve what seems like all muscle while ramping down my cals.  I dont recommend you start with these doses though, i get very mild side effects wich isnt typical for most people.

Victors plan sounds more suitable for you, but its an awesome stack, lean gains and crazy vascularity.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 25, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> You have a lot of gear listed up there, too much isn't always better and I don't suggest using it all at once.  Mast is usually good for those who are all ready in the single digit BF% numbers, save it for when you run a clean cutting cycle next time around, IMHO.
> 
> *I agree, save the masteron for another cycle. *
> 
> ...



So basically I suggest:
1-5 dbol 50mg ed
1-14 test enan 600mg ew
1-12 EQ 500mg ew
5-12 tren enan 300mg ew (start low if you never used tren, I suggest ace for a first time)
PCT
15  HCG 1000iu ed for 5 days
16 start clomid(3 to 4 weeks, what ever dosing you decide.) 
1-19  AI ( I suggest aromasin, at least in the PCT phase of the last 6 weeks. )


----------



## martialartsman (Mar 26, 2010)

May i ask why start the tren e at week 5-7? why not all the way through and stopping a couple of weeks before the test. My reason for asking is that im about to do a test and tren e cycle and was going to run both compounds from the start.
Sorry for jumping in on the post.
Cheers.


----------



## weldingman (Mar 27, 2010)

downtown said:


> Test E: 1200mgs EW 1-20
> Tren E: 600mgs EW 2-18
> EQ: 900mgs EW 1-20
> 
> ...


 
Like the 900mg of EQ wk 1-20, I never see much until later on in weeks with EQ and then boommmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Dusters (Mar 27, 2010)

downtown said:


> Test E: 1200mgs EW 1-20
> Tren E: 600mgs EW 2-18
> EQ: 900mgs EW 1-20
> 
> ...


 
This is what you use to preserve muscle while cutting?  I'd hate to see what you use to bulk!


----------



## seasiders (Mar 28, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> You have a lot of gear listed up there, too much isn't always better and I don't suggest using it all at once. Mast is usually good for those who are all ready in the single digit BF% numbers, save it for when you run a clean cutting cycle next time around, IMHO.
> 
> I like longer cycles, so I'm going to use 14 weeks as an example. In regard to the tren, I usually run it for a long time???probably longer than I should. Your test dose should also be higher than your EQ dose. Either way, I'd suggest running the tren towards the middle/end of the cycle, instead of up front.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the advice Victor.

I think ill go for that, it looks good to me.

I need to see if I can sort the HCG out but other than that im good to go.

Ill do a log when I start cycle a week wednesday


----------



## seasiders (Mar 28, 2010)

downtown said:


> Test E: 1200mgs EW 1-20
> Tren E: 600mgs EW 2-18
> EQ: 900mgs EW 1-20
> 
> ...


 

Holy cow that is one serious cutting cycle!!!!!!


----------



## downtown (Mar 30, 2010)

What i use to bulk is bread and butter, test E and Deca, some orals here and there, slin, igf, oh and the most important part 6-7k cals a day clean.

Yes i realize my doses seem high to some people here, but Im lucky enough to get minimal sides if any, while staying in good health, which is a genetic factor that benifits me.  My doses i wouldnt recommend to anyone unless they have a good amount of experience and the ability to get blood work done at the drop of a hat.  As you can see i always recommend lower doses for others when giving advice.   I also blast and cruise which requires my doses to raise over the course of the year.

Also keep in mind im entering a mid-high level competition shortly, not getting ready for the beach.


----------

